# protein packed chicken tuna and cheese cupcake !!!!!



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

made 2 kinds one with cheese and onion mixed, then topped with beaten egg and cheese on top and the other is just cheese n tuna lined with sliced chicken


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow..

Looks awsome and will be making!


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

look like it would make be vomit


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

totalwar said:


> look like it would make be vomit


 they were gorgeous mate mmmhh


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

this looks foul


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

i'd eat those

Wheres the recipe you tight cnut?


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

i got it originally from bodybuilding .com but it was a turkey cupcake one i just changed it around i cant find the original.

i was going to write it all up but it was being dead slow, you basically get cupcake molds and press sliced chicken,ham,turkey or what ever you want into it.

make some sort of filling- the original was diced peppers and onions then filled with beaten egg and cooked then near the end top with cheese.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Captain-splooge said:


> this looks foul


Hmmm look fishy to me...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure there are more appetising ways of hitting your macros than munching on them! They look like vaginas that have just had an arterial embolism, probably smell similar too.


----------

